# Padron Millennium



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

My brother was given these cigars as a Xmas gift..So we fired them up Monday...I hadn't had a cigar for over a week..and what a great cigar to come back to...One of the best non-cuban ciagrs I've ever had...My brother also has a couple of the 80th ann. to try..I can't wait!!!

Rob


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice smoke


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Excellent! That's what life is all about - good cigars, good drink, good company.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Good lord, I haven't even got my hands on a 80th yet... now I'm gonna be searching for this one too! How long has this one been out? Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> Good lord, I haven't even got my hands on a 80th yet... now I'm gonna be searching for this one too! How long has this one been out? Looks like you guys had a great time.


It came out in 1999...Here is a link.....
http://www.padron.com/cigar_millennium.php


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

what were you drinking with those Padrons?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

That does look good! I am a Padron novice, but I really like what I have had from them.


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> what were you drinking with those Padrons?


We are drinking Woodfords Reserve Masters Collection Sonoma-Cutrer Finish
Excellent Bourbon...


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

The Millenniums are great cigars, but don't expect as much out of the 80th. The Mill. has a lot of age on it, The 80th is good but not as good, maybe in 8 years.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

oooh i havent had that..


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I smoked one the year they came out, the only one I ever had. very nice!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Damn nice right there--and to top it off a Bro that smokes too....Picture perfect!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good whiskey,good smoke...doesn't get better


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

You cheated. Christmas isnt until the 25th. Damn they look good though.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

looks like a nice relaxing time with top shelf gars and booze


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh my god I miss those don't get me wrong i love the anniversaries but the millenniums where absolutely amazing. And how could you go wrong with a bottle of woodford man I'm jealus


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

hey! whatcha think of that xikar lighter? looks great!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That looks like an awesome smoke! I'm jealous!!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> hey! whatcha think of that xikar lighter? looks great!


I bought it for my brother for Xmas...Got it from Serious Cigars...It's a tripple flame lighter..with the 3 jets all in a row..the 2 jets on the ends are angled slightly inward toward the center jet..it's made for large ring gauge cigars which my brother and I prefer..one thing I really like about it is that it has a large dial at the bottom for your flame height adjustment..saves your fingernails..LOL..
The lighter has a very substantial feel as well..It's pretty cool..and most important..my brother likes it...

Rob


----------

